# Customs Story: No Tools in China!



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

Flew out of Clark Airport for the first time, bound for Los Angeles, USA. No direct flights so I had a stop and layover in Shanghai China. Nice clean big airport but kind of hard to navigate with not a lot of English spoken or customer service information booths available. On my way to LAX I had no problem with Customs and everything I was carrying passed through with no problems. Same at LAX in California.
On my return flight I also flew through Shanghai with a 4 hour layover. Upon arrival at customs my carry on bag was being held at the conveyor and I was directed to another counter where my bag was being held.
The agent had a small set of 4 screwdrivers in a plastic case that I carry in my bag to repair glasses and sunglasses. She told me these were not allowed to clear customs and they had to be confiscated. *Note. I have carried these with me in my carry on bag for the last 10 years or so.
I explained this to the customs lady and also that I had just been through Shanghai only 12 days earlier and these screwdrivers were fine clearing customs.
She told me she had to take them. I asked if I could talk to a supervisor just to make sure she was right and she agreed and called for supervisor. 
This giant guy who must have been 6'7" or taller comes in and talks to her, looks at the screwdrivers and says to me, "No tools in China". I tried to explain that they HAD been in China and were OK just 12 days ago. This guy must not have known any English because all he said again was, "No tools in China".
I knew I wasn't going to save my screwdrivers at this point, so I picked up the screwdrivers in the case from the table and turned the case over, where it had a stamp, MADE IN CHINA on it. I said what about this to the Supervisor and showed it to him. Without hesitation he yells, "No Tools in China!!" Took the case from my hands, turned around and walked out. 
Think I'll try flying through Tokyo, Taiwan or South Korea next trip. 
Anyone else have some stories about Customs or the TSA in USA?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Steelcleat said:


> Flew out of Clark Airport for the first time, bound for Los Angeles, USA. No direct flights so I had a stop and layover in Shanghai China. Nice clean big airport but kind of hard to navigate with not a lot of English spoken or customer service information booths available. On my way to LAX I had no problem with Customs and everything I was carrying passed through with no problems. Same at LAX in California.
> On my return flight I also flew through Shanghai with a 4 hour layover. Upon arrival at customs my carry on bag was being held at the conveyor and I was directed to another counter where my bag was being held.
> The agent had a small set of 4 screwdrivers in a plastic case that I carry in my bag to repair glasses and sunglasses. She told me these were not allowed to clear customs and they had to be confiscated. *Note. I have carried these with me in my carry on bag for the last 10 years or so.
> I explained this to the customs lady and also that I had just been through Shanghai only 12 days earlier and these screwdrivers were fine clearing customs.
> ...


Sorry but it's no. tools in you carry on anywhere in the world, I'm surprised you didn't know this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I found something on carry on bags the rule though says you can carry screw drivers or tools under 7" inches or 1.8 millimeters. http://www.airsafe.com/issues/baggage/checked-bag.htm

The 4 hr lay over so who knows?


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

Gary D said:


> Sorry but it's no. tools in you carry on anywhere in the world, I'm surprised you didn't know this.


Didn't know this because I have carried those in my carry on bag for over 10 years and they have never been deemed illegal ANYWHERE i have traveled. Domestic USA flights and many many international flights.....even in Shanghai just 12 days earlier.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The rule might be a fear that you will work with the tools without the proper permits. A stretch to include eyeglass tools in this but sometimes they just follow the rules to an extreme. The major tool I use in my work is my phone and laptop, never had any issues with these crossing any borders.

I recall a few years ago a news article about a 75 year old snow bird leaving Canada to drive in his RV to the US for the winter. Inspection showed a small tool box and he said it was for emergencies but then added that sometimes he did small repairs for some of the people at the RV park where he was going.

He was denied entry to the US because he had admitted that he was going t work there.


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

I've learned not to give Customs ANY additional information. Especially the TSA.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Steelcleat said:


> I've learned not to give Customs ANY additional information. Especially the TSA.



Answer the questions asked, nothing else. If you can simply say yes or no do so. Be concise and polite, nothing more. This is especially true if the agent asks the question in a more conversational manner rather than as an official border crossing question. If they say good morning how are you, simply answer fine, or a little jet lagged and nothing else.

If the agent pauses, resist the urge to say something, it is a common tactic, I use it myself, to not say anything in the expectation that the other person will keep talking and reveal additional information that you would not get by asking a direct question.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Sorry but it's no. tools in you carry on anywhere in the world, I'm surprised you didn't know this.


Actually, no tools over 7 inches long are allowed in your carry on. I have carried small needle nosed pliers many times. I make chain mail jewelry and can work on stuff during a layover. 

I have done that in the US and Mexico. Never tried it in China. Guess I will not be! 

https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/tools


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Actually, no tools over 7 inches long are allowed in your carry on. I have carried small needle nosed pliers many times. I make chain mail jewelry and can work on stuff during a layover.
> 
> I have done that in the US and Mexico. Never tried it in China. Guess I will not be!
> 
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/tools


Do the TSA have any authority outside of the USA, I thought they were just a branch of Homeland Security. At the end of the day it's completely at the discretion of the loca! customs official. If you want to jeopardise your onward flight just carry on arguing the toss with him/them.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Do the TSA have any authority outside of the USA, I thought they were just a branch of Homeland Security. At the end of the day it's completely at the discretion of the loca! customs official. If you want to jeopardise your onward flight just carry on arguing the toss with him/them.


Of course you have to check each country you fly but I have never had any problems with small hand tools. Nail clippers are a problem(?!) but not tools...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Do the TSA have any authority outside of the USA, I thought they were just a branch of Homeland Security. At the end of the day it's completely at the discretion of the loca! customs official. If you want to jeopardise your onward flight just carry on arguing the toss with him/them.


Officially TSA does not have much authority any way. They are not a Law Enforcement Agency but a Security Agency.

That means they can determine if what you are bringing through security is allowed or not. Beyond that not much they can do about anything except as any person they can, if they see a crime being committed like possession of drugs, inform local law enforcement and let them deal with it.

They just have better direct lines of communications with the local law enforcement agencies than the average citizen.

TSA is an American agency, they have no authority or standing outside of the USA at all, just like US laws have no enforceable impact on any non American.


----------

